# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hồng Kông - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Hong Kong

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Hồng Kông* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Hồng Kông*.

*Mongkok - khu mua sắm nổi tiếng ở Hồng Kông

*Nằm ở trung tâm quận Mongkok, chợ Bà là nơi bày bán rất nhiều loại hàng hoá khách nhau, với phái nữ nơi đây được biết đến là nơi có rất nhiều quần áo, giáy dep, túi xách, chăn mền và nhiều đồ lặt vặt nho nhỏ trong gia đình. Không chỉ có những cửa hàng dành cho phụ nữa mà chọ còn rất nhiều phố bán hàng điện tử, vật cưng … cho cánh đàn ông.




(hình ảnh sưu tầm internet)

Có thể nói khu chợ ngoài trời này không bao giờ ngủ. Đến Mongkok các bạn nên đi mua sắm vào buổi tối, khi các đèn neon đầy màu sắc lung linh được thắp lên, khu chợ trở nên sinh động hẳn, càng về đêm chợ càng trở nên đông đúc và náo nhiệt.
Bạn có thể dễ dàng phân biệt từng khu chợ, mỗi phố, mỗi con đường, mỗi thị trường bày bán những mặt hàng khác nhau,. Vi dụ như đường Fa Yuen còn được gọi là đường thể thao, vì các cửa hàng nơi đây tự hào về sự đa dạng rộng của trang thiết bị, quần áo thể thao nữ. Giày thể thao dù có là phiên bản đặc biệt quý hiếm từ những quốc gia khác thì bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy trên con đường này. 




Hình ảnh sưu tầm internet

Nằm ở phía bắc Mongkok là khu phố hoa, đi hết con đường Hoa rực rỡ với hàng ngàn loại hoa toả hương này các bạn sẽ thấy Vườn chim (Bird Garden Stress) nơi đây có hàng chục cửa hàng với vài trăm loài chim cất tiếng hót, đầy màu sắc trong những chiếc lồng thủ công tinh xảo. Bạn cũng dễ dàng thấy thị trường cá vàng, với nhiều chiếc hồ xinh xắn khác nhau, hàng ngàn loài cá nước ngọt lẫn nước mặn, vài trăm ngàn loại rong tảo ...



Hình ảnh sưu tầm internet

Chán chê với những khu mua sắm hàng phố, bạn có thể ghé thăm những trung tâm thương mại lớn như Trung tâm Arcade, tập trung nhiều VCD, DVD, manga, anime Nhật Bản. Trung tâm mua sắm Hồ Vua plaza, bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều trò chơi cho máy tính và video với giá tương đối thấp so với các cửa hàng khác. Grand Century là khu tập trung hầu hết các cửa hàng thương hiệu nổi tiếng và phổ biến trên thế giới. Trung tâm máy tính Mongkok có ba tầng với khoảng 50 đến 70 cửa hàng máy tính, bán máy tính xách tay, phần mềm, phần cứng và phụ kiện máy tính…
Với đầy đủ mặt hàng, vào bất cứ thời gian nào, khu chợ Mongkok nổi tiếng này là nơi các bạn không thể không ghé qua khi đến thăm Hong Kong.




Hình ảnh sưu tầm internet

Không chỉ nổi tiếng vì là khu phố đông dân nhất, nhộn nhịp nhất, mua sắm lý tưởng nhất thì Mongkok còn được nhiều du khách chú ý đến như một khu ẩm thực ngon nhất. Với rất nhiều cửa hàng ăn nhỏ nằm dọc trên con phố đi bộ, sở hữu các món ăn hấp dẫn làm say lòng thực khách. Từ thịt hun khói cuộn rau cho đến các loại thịt gà rán khác nhau, tất cả đều rất bắt mắt và có mùi thơm khó cưỡng. Có thể nói, Mongkok là một trong những địa điểm có các món ăn đường phố ngon nhất tại Hong Kong. 




Hình ảnh sưu tầm internet

Có vô số các hàng ăn ở khu vực này và không phải cửa hàng nào cũng có đủ chỗ để cho thực khách ngồi lại để thưởng thức. Một số cửa hàng chỉ phục vụ cho khách hàng mua đồ mang về hoặc phục vụ những du khách muốn vừa thưởng thức đồ ăn vừa dạo quanh khu phố. Có vô số các hàng ăn ở khu vực này và không phải cửa hàng nào cũng có đủ chỗ để cho thực khách ngồi lại để thưởng thức. Một số cửa hàng chỉ phục vụ cho khách hàng mua đồ mang về hoặc phục vụ những du khách muốn vừa thưởng thức đồ ăn vừa dạo quanh khu phố.



Hình ảnh sưu tầm internet

*Công viên Disneyland

*Đến công viên giải trí Châu Á Disneyland Hồng Kông, bạn không chỉ nhìn thấy các nhận vật hoạt hình trong gia đình Disneyland quá quen thuộc với bạn . Nhưng bạn được mua những sản phẩm thú nhồi bông mang hình dáng của các nhân vật hoạt hình Disneyland như chú sóc dễ thương, đôi chuột Mickey, Vit Donald,...rất nhiều nhiều thú nhồi bông để bạn lựa chọn để làm quà tặng từ Hồng Kông mỗi khi ghé thăm thành phố cảngHồng Kông.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Những địa điểm mua sắm "sành điệu" nhất Hồng Kông*


Hồng Kông từ lâu đã nổi danh là một trung tâm mua sắm không chỉ ở châu Á mà trên khắp thế giới với hệ thống cửa hàng, trung tâm mua sắm đông đúc, rộng lớn, phương tiện đi lại thuận lợi và đặc biệt là chính sách miễn thuế khiến khách du lịch đến đâu đều không tránh được cảnh ra về "tay xách nách mang".

Tuy nhiên bài viết này không nhắm đề cập đến những địa chỉ mua sắm thông thường, nơi những món hàng lưu niệm phổ thông hay những món đồ giá rẻ trong mùa sale. Nếu cần tìm chúng bạn nên bỏ qua bài báo này mà mở trang Google để tìm kiếm thông tin về các cửa hàng dành cho khách du lịch.

Bài viết này cũng không định liệt kê những tên tuổi lớn như Gucci hay Louis Vuin mà dù ở bất kỳ nơi nào trên thế giới bạn cũng tìm mua được những món đồ tương tự nhau. Mặt trái của việc toàn cầu hoá là bạn sẽ khôngthể tự hào về việc mình đang đi đôi giày của Yves Saint Laurent mua tại cửa hàng chính hãng tại Paris nữa, bởi những đôi giày tương tự cũng bày bán ở Hồng Kông, New York hay Dubai. Và tất nhiên, tôi cũng không định chỉ cho bạn nơi mua chiếc túi fake “siêu giống” của Prada hay đồng hồ Rolexes "nhái" bởi như thế là phạm pháp.

Nhưng nếu bạn là người muốn tìm kiếm những cửa hàng đặc biệt nơi bán những món đồ đẳng cấp, độc đáo, tinh tế và sành điệu thì bài báo này chính là thứ bạn nên đọc.

*Cho nam giới:*

_The Armoury_

Đây là tập hợp những trang phục tiêu chuẩn cho nam giới theo phong cách cổ điển, lịch sự. Cửa hàng này gần như là một câu lạc bộ dành cho các quý ông. Các kệ hàng bên trong đầy ắp các loại trang phục và khá là khó tìm. Hơn nữa, cửa hàng chỉ có các thương hiệu được lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng như: từ áo vest và sơ mi của các nhà thiết kế Italia Liverano & Liverano và Orazio Luciano cho đến giày hiệu Carmina của Tây Ban Nha và Gaziano & Girling của Anh quốc ; từ comple may đo bởi một trong những nhà may đẹp nhất Hồng Kông (W.W. Chan & Sons) cho đến đồ may sẵn theo phong cách Neopolitan của Nhật Bản (Ring Jacket). Tại đây còn có cả ô dành riêng cho quý ông (Fox Umbrellas).


Đây thực sự là một cửa hàng tràn ngập tình yêu với phong cách trang phục nam cổ điển, trong một thế giới đầy những cửa hàng toàn cầu hoá và thương mại hoá. Alan See, một trong những nhà cung cấp hàng hoá cho cửa hàng cho biết “Chúng tôi còn có những món đồ thủ công được làm bởi những người thợ lành nghề nhất, đáp ứng nhu cầu của những khách hàng mê đồ thủ công tinh xảo”.

_Địa chỉ: Pedder Building, Pedder St. Central, Hồng Kông hay www.thearmoury.com

Tassels_


Những người chủ sở hữu gọi đây là Cửa hàng Giày cho Quý ông và được lựa chọn từ những người sành sỏi. Tassels bán giày của những nhãn hiệu được đánh giá cao như Alden, Crockett & Jones, Edward Green, Bontoni và Sabelt. Đây là loại giày mà những giám đốc của JP Morgan và Credit Suisse sẽ lựa chọn. Sản phẩm nổi bật là những đôi giày Bontoni, thương hiệu giày làm thủ công của một gia đình nổi tiếng lâu đời với nghề làm giày đã truyền qua 3 thế hệ. Cửa hàng cũng bán những đôi tất tốt nhất như tất Gallo.

_Địa chỉ: The Landmark, Central hay trang web www.tassels.com.hk_

*Cho phụ nữ:*

_Tabla_

Đây là một thương hiệu của Hồng Kông, với người sáng lập là một cựu luật sư chuyển nghề sang làm biên tập viên thời trang, rồi làm nhà thiết kế Tania Mohan. Tabla là một cửa hàng/thương hiệu có phong cách riêng, bán đủ mọi thứ, từ khăn choàng cashmere cho đến áo dài gắn đồ trang sức và áo tunic, từ các nữ trang lộng lẫy cho đến các loại váy in hoa nhẹ nhàng. Tất cả đều được sản xuất hoặc có nguồn gốc từ Ấn Độ, nơi quê hương của nhà thiết kế.


“Tabla là một thương hiệu Hồng Kông với ADN Ấn Độ”, nhà thiết kế miêu tả. Nhãn hiệu này gần đây là mở rộng ra thị trường quốc tế với trang phục nghỉ dưỡng. Các mẫu thiết kế đã từng xuất hiện trên nhiều tạp chí như Harper’s Bazaar và Tatler.

_Địa chỉ: Prince’s Building, Central hay trang web www.tabla.hk

Joyce_

Đây là một câu trả lời của Hồng Kông cho các thương hiệu như 10 Corso Como của Milan, Daslu của Brazil hay Jeffrey của New York. Khởi đầu bởi nhà bình luận thời trang Joyce Ma, Joyce boutique luôn là một phong vũ biểu về phong cách thời trang ở Hồng Kông và khu vực châu Á. 


Tại đây những người yêu thời trang có thể tìm thấy đủ những món đồ mới nhất, phong cách và sáng tạo nhất của những nhà thiết kế tiêu biểu như Rodarte, Jil Sander, Alaia, Altuzarra và Mary Katrantzou. Đây là cửa hàng dành cho những người phụ nữ thích vẻ đẹp quyến rũ và độc đáo.

Joyce là nơi rất đáng để bạn ghé qua dù chỉ để ngắm những trang phục đẹp đẽ và những phụ kiện lấp lánh rực rỡ.  Joyce cũng bao gồm cửa hàng phụ kiện o*n Pedder, với các thương hiệu Butler & Wilson, Zagliani, Nicholas Kirkwood, Tom Binns, Lulu Frost, Charlotte Olympia…

_Địa chỉ: Cửa hàng lớn nhất tại  Queen’s Road Central  hoặc bạn vào trang web www.joyce.com
_
*Nội thất*

_Ovo Home_

Một thương hiệu chuyên về nội thất và các đồ dùng gia dụng được thiết kế theo phong cách châu Á hiện đại. Cửa hàng này chuyên bán đồ nội thất thiết kế riêng, chủ yếu bằng gỗ, và những đồ trang trí trong nhà như tượng Phật, san hô, các giá nến, đồ chạm trổ độc đáo và thậm chí cả vật liệu lát sàn bằng đá. Các sản phẩm của Ovo cực kỳ hợp với môi trường và điều kiện sống ở châu Á, với những vật liệu hiện đại nhưng kết hợp với phong cách Zen nơi thành thị. Cửa hàng cũng có cả những món đồ cao cấp và những thiết kế của Kenneth Cobonpue, thương hiệu được ngôi sao Brad Pitt ưa chuộng. 


_Địa chỉ: Queen’s Road East, Wanchai hay www.ovohome.com.hk

Lane Crawford Home_

Đây là một khu trưng bày lớn đầy ắp những sản phẩm mới lạ, từ những đồ nội thất hiện đại, những món đồ thuỷ tinh, sứ đẹp tinh xảo, bộ chăn ga, thảm trải lộng lẫy và đắt tiền… cho đến một loạt đồ dùng ấn tượng đến từ những thương hiệu nổi tiếng ở khắp nơi trên thế giới. Tại đây có những bộ đồ ăn Fornasetti, đồ sứ Astier de Villatte, bình lọ LSA, khăn trải Pratesi, đồ sứ Limoges, đồ dùng Vitra, đèn Tom Dixon, pha lê Baccarat, nội thất Rug Company… và danh sách còn rất dài. Không nói ngoa rằng đây là một trung tâm về đồ nội thất trang trí nhà cửa bậc nhất thế giới.


_Địa chỉ: Pacific Place Mall, Admiralty hay trang web www.lanecrawford.com

Altfield Gallery_

Nếu tìm hiểu thị trường đồ cổ châu Á, bạn sẽ không thể không biết về Altfield Gallery. Cửa hàng được thành lập từ những năm 80 với chủ yếu là đồ cổ đời nhà Minh. Ngày nay, ngoài những đồ cổ từ triều đại này, cửa hàng còn bán những tác phẩm nghệ thuật từ khắp Đông và Nam Á.

Từ những chiếc bát bạc ở Miến Điện và Campuchia, những chiếc thảm thêu cầu kỳ của Tây Tạng cho đến những đồ châu báu có một không hai. Altfield Gallery cũng giống như một bộ sưu tập cá nhân với sự đánh giá cực kỳ chuẩn, chỉ có điều nếu muốn bạn có thể mua bất cứ thứ gì mình thích tại đây. 


_Địa chỉ: Prince’s Building, Central hay trang web www.altfield.com.hk_

_Theo tinmoi_

----------

